# WORLDMARK INFORMATION and ADVICE ARTICLES



## TUGBrian

Worldmark the Club Information and overview! - TUG Advice Article

Worldmark Program Guide and Resort Directory 2018 . - Booking guidelines/rules start on pg. 327.


WorldMark Resort Info and Point Charts. FYI -Point charts at the bottom of each resort page.

Worldmark Owner Education - Worldmark Site


Comparison chart of the major Timeshare point systems:

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare-system-comparison-chart.html

Detailed chart comparison of Timeshare Systems:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/timeshare-reference-spreadsheet.256474/


List of all Worldmark Timeshare resales, rentals and Exchanges in the TUG marketplace:

https://tug2.com/MarketplaceClassif...k&ForSale=True&ForRent=True&ForExchange=True&


----------



## TUGBrian

have updated the Worldmark article with the help of CO Skier and replace the URL above to the new link...check it out and be sure to thank David for his work on this!


----------



## TUGBrian

Huge thank you to Gld20 (David) for his work in updating the Worldmark Information and Overview article to reflect the new 2018 changes!

http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/worldmark-the-club-timeshare-information-overview.html


----------



## dandjane1

*This is absorbing reading. I wonder what game Wyndham is playing with their World Mark (WM), Club Wyndham Access (CWA)  and Wyndham UDI members......I've done the following comparison calculations based on the posted value of WM "Credits" MFs (maintenance fees) at the 20,000+ level of $0.073 per credit, and CWA "Points" MF cost per 1,000 points. The WM / Wyndham Daytona Beach Oceanwalk is the sample resort.
For a Red Week stay, WM owners pay 11,000 credits for a week in a 2BR. CWA owners pay 203,000 points for the same thing.
Let's compare: 11,000 x $0.073 = $803.00 plus housekeeping (ONLY if no HK credits available) of, say, $100 or so. This totals out to Approx. $903. CWA owners pay 203 x $6.34 / 1,000 points = $1,287.02. For Daytona UDI owners, it's $1,297.17.
Does anyone else see a questionable practice going on here, or am I using incorrect assumptions? Please help  stop the bellyache this has caused me!*


----------



## sue1947

Worldmark and Wyndham are two completely separate timeshare systems.  You might as well compare the cost of Marriott vs Bluegreen vs Hilton etc.  Apples and oranges.         

Sue


----------



## Jan M.

dandjane1 said:


> *This is absorbing reading. I wonder what game Wyndham is playing with their World Mark (WM), Club Wyndham Access (CWA)  and Wyndham UDI members......I've done the following comparison calculations based on the posted value of WM "Credits" MFs (maintenance fees) at the 20,000+ level of $0.073 per credit, and CWA "Points" MF cost per 1,000 points. The WM / Wyndham Daytona Beach Oceanwalk is the sample resort.
> For a Red Week stay, WM owners pay 11,000 credits for a week in a 2BR. CWA owners pay 203,000 points for the same thing.
> Let's compare: 11,000 x $0.073 = $803.00 plus housekeeping (ONLY if no HK credits available) of, say, $100 or so. This totals out to Approx. $903. CWA owners pay 203 x $6.34 / 1,000 points = $1,287.02. For Daytona UDI owners, it's $1,297.17.
> Does anyone else see a questionable practice going on here, or am I using incorrect assumptions? Please help  stop the bellyache this has caused me!*



There is nothing questionable going on. I'm not entirely sure but I think from reading OP's posts in other threads that Worldmark credits sell for more and have a higher resale value than Wyndham points. If so they would have had a higher up front cost. Like Sue said it is like comparing apples and oranges. Unless you factor in the cost of what you paid for the WM credits vs the Wyndham points and that gets pretty complicated plus it wouldn't be consistent from person to person.

Most people when they buy have no idea that there can be a sizable disparity in maintenance fees depending on where and what you own. What you nicely demonstrated here is that the maintenance fees of where and what you own make a big difference in what a stay costs different owners. This is a very important thing to know for people wanting to become first time owners or those wanting to add to what they already own. Another good lesson is yes you can pick up a Wyndham deed that someone is giving away for only the closing costs or one that is going cheap on eBay but if it is at a resort with higher maintenance fees you might be better off in the long run to spend a few hundred dollars more to buy WM credits or a deed at a resort with lower maintenance fees. If you only own say 200k Wyndham points the difference in the maintenance fees doesn't amount to a lot but if you own a lot of points like many people do it adds up. Using your $6.34 figure for CWA, if the points we own were CWA we would be paying $2375.82 more in maintenance fees for just this year!


----------



## geist1223

Previously Ron P. pointed out that the equivaleny between WM and CWA was about 1WM Point to 13 WYN Points. He also demonstrated that even with the high number of WM Points need to stay at at WYN Resort through Wyndham Pass that the MF Cost for WM Member was less than the MF Cost for a WYN Member to stay at the same Resort. This was again demonstrated by dandjane1 above.


----------



## Nomad34

Interesting thread. Finally had to register for a new website today since I never could register for Voyager. Still not sure about WorldMark Club Pass site which I seem to be on with all UDI deeds. I joined under the hotel offering in 2012 at GSL and the company split seems to have come May 2017.


----------



## CO skier

dandjane1 said:


> *This is absorbing reading. I wonder what game Wyndham is playing with their World Mark (WM), Club Wyndham Access (CWA)  and Wyndham UDI members......I've done the following comparison calculations based on the posted value of WM "Credits" MFs (maintenance fees) at the 20,000+ level of $0.073 per credit, and CWA "Points" MF cost per 1,000 points. The WM / Wyndham Daytona Beach Oceanwalk is the sample resort.
> For a Red Week stay, WM owners pay 11,000 credits for a week in a 2BR. CWA owners pay 203,000 points for the same thing.
> Let's compare: 11,000 x $0.073 = $803.00 plus housekeeping (ONLY if no HK credits available) of, say, $100 or so. This totals out to Approx. $903. CWA owners pay 203 x $6.34 / 1,000 points = $1,287.02. For Daytona UDI owners, it's $1,297.17.
> Does anyone else see a questionable practice going on here, or am I using incorrect assumptions? Please help  stop the bellyache has caused me!*


You are entirely correct in your comparison, and it has been noted before:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/introducing-wyndham-club-pass.199600/page-9#post-1600629

If you can stay at exactly the same resort for $300-$400 less per week using WorldMark, it is obviously an apples to apples comparison.

There is no game, it is just how the cost-per-credit/point versus the weekly credit/point cost-per-unit compares.


----------



## taterhed

Let's all hope that Worldmark is able to 'keep hold of the reins' and that Wyndham doesn't slip in and steal the prize.

I love WM, but if the dark forces take over.......


----------



## geist1223

WYN has taken control by controlling the WM BOD. The only folks that "advise" the WM BOD are WYN Employees. WM BOD is instituting Guest Certificates - $99 if Book Online and $129 if call in to VPC. Reduced number of Waitlist from 8 to 4. Limitations on Transferring Points and no Transferring of HKC.


----------



## taterhed

yea, assign your proxy carefully.....


----------



## cassvilleokie

The methodology is wrong, most and a majority of 2 bd inv in Wyndham is 154,000 points, not 203,000 and M.F. runs from 4.27 to 12.00 /k so a lot of variables


----------



## CO skier

cassvilleokie said:


> The methodology is wrong, most and a majority of 2 bd inv in Wyndham is 154,000 points, not 203,000 and M.F. runs from 4.27 to 12.00 /k so a lot of variables


You posted in the WorldMark subforum, where a 2 bedroom is (on "average")  12,000 credits.  (There are many 2 bedroom units that are only 10,000 credits).  Maintenance fees in WorldMark are more consistent than Club Wyndham.

"Methodology" implies some sort of scientific assessment.  The points comparison chart is just TUG's collective "best guess", because so many variables are buried within each timeshare system, as you noted.

This is one of the threads where the generally agreed upon "best guesses" were determined, if you want to post there.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/how-to-compare-point-systems.255425/


----------



## Nomad34

dandjane1 said:


> *This is absorbing reading. I wonder what game Wyndham is playing with their World Mark (WM), Club Wyndham Access (CWA)  and Wyndham UDI members......I've done the following comparison calculations based on the posted value of WM "Credits" MFs (maintenance fees) at the 20,000+ level of $0.073 per credit, and CWA "Points" MF cost per 1,000 points. The WM / Wyndham Daytona Beach Oceanwalk is the sample resort.
> For a Red Week stay, WM owners pay 11,000 credits for a week in a 2BR. CWA owners pay 203,000 points for the same thing.
> Let's compare: 11,000 x $0.073 = $803.00 plus housekeeping (ONLY if no HK credits available) of, say, $100 or so. This totals out to Approx. $903. CWA owners pay 203 x $6.34 / 1,000 points = $1,287.02. For Daytona UDI owners, it's $1,297.17.
> Does anyone else see a questionable practice going on here, or am I using incorrect assumptions? Please help  stop the bellyache this has caused me!*


Since I bought Daytona precontruction in 1999 for 192,000 at approximately $15,000 and now selling at approximately $ 80,000, I would say that is a significant change. It is no wonder they want me to put it in CWA for nothing and pay $27,000. WOW did someone miss something. My last offer for Daytona was $800 .


----------



## WorldmarkRanger

Is anyone discussing and or objecting to the new WorldMark Guest Certificates?  Is there any organized effort to challenge them on legal grounds.  My contract says no one other than an owner can charge a guest fee.


----------



## geist1223

The only way to have a say is give your Proxie to WMOWNERS Inc.


----------



## CO skier

WorldmarkRanger said:


> Is anyone discussing and or objecting to the new WorldMark Guest Certificates?  Is there any organized effort to challenge them on legal grounds.  My contract says no one other than an owner can charge a guest fee.


It has been discussed and objected to for the past two years in many threads under the WorldMark forum.  Somewhere in those threads you will learn that is it within the Board of Directors' power to set fees for guest usage.  I think it is in the WorldMark bylaws.

Here is a link to one of the first discussions:









						New Guideline Changes - Regarding Guest Certificates
					

Starting Sept 12, 2018 - guest certificates will be required for guest reservations.  From the Worldmark website:  During their June meeting, the Board of Directors voted to approve two additions to the WorldMark, The Club Guidelines.  Multiple Reservations:  When an owner books multiple...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## alwysonvac

*WorldMark 2020-2021 Resort Directory*









						WorldMark Resort Directory 2020 - 2021
					

Experience our interactive, profoundly engaging digital publication!




					www.nxtbook.com
				








*2021 Current Rates and Fees

2021 Maintenance Dues Schedule * (see PDF attachment).

*Credit Rental*
Owners have the option (based on varying booking windows, resorts, special promotions, etc) to pay cash for a resort reservation by *renting credits*. Bonus Time is an example of a *credit rental*, as is FAX Time. Below are the current *credit rental* rates for all cash payment options currently available.

RENTAL OPTION​RATE​MINIMUM​Bonus Time​$0.075/Credit​$80 nightly minimum​Exotic Bonus Time​$0.075/Credit​$80 nightly minimum​Inventory Special​$0.075/Credit​$80 nightly minimum​Monday Madness​$0.09/Credit Online
$0.10/Credit via Phone​$80 nightly minimum​FAX Time​$0.10/Credit if first usage in Red Season within a 5 year period, or if White or Blue Season.
$0.15/Credit for additional Red Season usage within a 5 year period.​NA​Fun Time*​TravelShare $0.094/Credit
Silver Elite $0.089/Credit
Diamond Elite $0.86/Credit
Platinum Elite $0.084/Credit​$80 nightly minimum​Elite Rental**​Silver Elite $0.15/Credit
Diamond Elite $0.13/Credit
Platinum Elite $0.11/Credit​$80 nightly minimum​Affiliate Rental​$0.15/Credit​$80 nightly minimum​
*Available to TravelShare members with a contract sale date prior to 1/24/2012
**Available to TravelShare Elite members only

*2021 Miscellaneous Fees*


FEE TYPE​RATE​WorldMark Guest Certificate Fee​$99 Online
$129 Phone​Exchange Plus Application Fee​$129 per application​RCI Weeks Membership​$99​RCI Weeks Exchange Fee​$249​RCI Nightly Stay Exchange Fee​$59 to $209 (7 - 13 nights)
$288 (14+ nights)​RCI Guest Fee​$89​II Membership Fee​$89 plus one-time fee of $39​II Weeks Member Exchange Fee​$184​II Gold Member Exchange Fee​$129 - $159
(Online 1 – 6 nights)
$149 - $179
(Call Center 1 – 6 nights)​II Guest Certificate​$59​
Information current as of 1/1/2021

*2021 Housekeeping*

One *housekeeping* service is included in the dues structure for every 10,000 credits.  *Housekeeping* fees help support WorldMark, The Club by keeping operational costs lower for all owners. The fees are charged to those owners who choose to spread credit use across multiple stays rather than week vacations. Please note: loft style units may be charged a higher amount due to being larger is size or amenities.

HOUSEKEEPING RATE​UNIT TYPE​$76.00​Hotel
Studio Hotel
Studio Compact
Studio
Studio Cottage
Studio Plus
Studio Deluxe
Studio Loft
Studio Presidential​$102.00​1 Bedroom Compact
1 Bedroom Compact Hotel
1 Bedroom Hotel
1 Bedroom Suite
1 Bedroom
1 Bedroom Cottage
1 Bedroom Loft
1 Bedroom Plus
1 Bedroom Deluxe
1 Bedroom Penthouse
1 Bedroom Presidential​$116.00​2 Bedroom Compact
2 Bedroom Hotel
2 Bedroom Suite
2 Bedroom
2 Bedroom Loft
2 Bedroom Plus
2 Bedroom Deluxe
2 Bedroom Chalet
2 Bedroom Penthouse
2 Bedroom Presidential
2 Bedroom Presidential Deluxe
2 Bedroom Presidential Casita​$127.00​3 Bedroom
3 Bedroom Plus
3 Bedroom Deluxe
3 Bedroom Deluxe Loft
3 Bedroom Chalet
3 Bedroom Penthouse
3 Bedroom Presidential
3 Bedroom Presidential Casita​$168.00​4 Bedroom Deluxe
4 Bedroom Penthouse
4 Bedroom Presidential
4 Bedroom Presidential Casita​


----------



## alwysonvac

WorldMark Inventory 

Total number of rooms by unit size at each resort



			https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/WorldMark_Unit_Breakdown.pdf


----------



## rickandcindy23

Are there housekeeping fees on bonus time with WorldMark?  I cannot find an answer.  I see you do have to pay a GC fee for those.


----------



## CO skier

rickandcindy23 said:


> Are there housekeeping fees on bonus time with WorldMark?  I cannot find an answer.  I see you do have to pay a GC fee for those.


Housekeeping is included with all cash bookings at no additiional charge -- FAX, Monday Madness, Inventory Specials, and Bonus Time.


----------



## rhonda

CO skier said:


> Housekeeping is included with all cash bookings *at no additiional charge* -- FAX, Monday Madness, Inventory Specials, and Bonus Time.


I have a distant memory that some locations also charge tax on the "included housekeeping" wrapped into these rates.  This becomes a dangling, additional charge on select reservations.  Does this match with your knowledge/memory?


----------



## CO skier

rhonda said:


> I have a distant memory that some locations also charge tax on the "included housekeeping" wrapped into these rates.  This becomes a dangling, additional charge on select reservations.  Does this match with your knowledge/memory?


Lodging Tax is charged only on cash housekeeping charges; i.e., when booking with credits but paying for housekeeping because no HK token is available.  The resorts where this applies are indicated with an asterisk on the Tax Information sheet available online, and it includes most resorts that charge a Lodging Tax -- Fiji, Eagle Crest, Grand Lake are a few of the exceptions.

There is no charge for housekeeping when it is included for free, so there is no HK charge to tax; only the cost of the reservation is taxed.

"Lodging Tax

At certain resorts, a Lodging Tax (LT) is charged on a percentage basis of the total reservation cost on reservations booked with a cash payment option, such as Bonus Time, Inventory Special, or FAX Time. In certain areas, Lodging Tax may also be assessed on cash housekeeping charges."


----------



## rhonda

@CO skier  ... hmm, there must be additional implementation on this tax.  I've been charged the tax on occasion even booking with an NHK account.  One isn't aware of it until the final screen (it isn't itemized and it suddenly/invisibly changes the price of the reservation).  I'm pretty sure I've encountered it in Monday Madness reservations, which I used to book frequently. 

It was explained to me by phone that it was inescapable and determined by resort location/locality.


----------



## geist1223

Some jurisdictions have a TOT. This is determined by the local or state government. It is owed no matter how you Book.


----------



## CO skier

rhonda said:


> @CO skier  ... hmm, there must be additional implementation on this tax.  I've been charged the tax on occasion even booking with an NHK account.  One isn't aware of it until the final screen (it isn't itemized and it suddenly/invisibly changes the price of the reservation).  I'm pretty sure I've encountered it in Monday Madness reservations, which I used to book frequently.
> 
> It was explained to me by phone that it was inescapable and determined by resort location/locality.


I book a lot of cash reservations of all types and have never been charged tax on the free housekeeping.  I just checked two of my cash reservations booked within the last month:

Steamboat Springs:  $410 Monday Madness charge + 11.4% Lodging Tax ($46.74) = $456.74 and that is the total I paid.  No tax on the included HK.

Mission Valley:  $187.50 Inventory Special charge + 12.5% Lodging Tax ($23.44) = $210.94 and that is the total I paid.  No tax on the included HK.


----------



## CO skier

geist1223 said:


> Some jurisdictions have a TOT. This is determined by the local or state government. It is owed no matter how you Book.


No, TOT is charged only on reservations booked with Vacation Credits.  TOT is not charged on cash bookings -- that would be double taxation, because cash bookings are charged Lodging Taxes.

From the WorldMark Tax Information sheet online:

"Transient Occupancy Tax

At certain resorts, a Transient Occupancy Tax (TOT) is charged on a per night basis on all reservations booked with Vacation Credits."


----------



## CO skier

rhonda said:


> @CO skier  One isn't aware of it until the final screen (it isn't itemized and it suddenly/invisibly changes the price of the reservation).


What do you mean by "final screen?"

There are three screens in the booking process.  The first screen is the type of reservation -- Vacation Credits or the available Cash options with the dollar amount listed.  ($187.50 was listed as the Inventory Special Offer for my Mission Valley reservation).  The second screen is the total cost for the reservation (not itemized) which includes all taxes and any charges for HK and any taxes on a cash HK ($210.94 in my MV reservation).  The third (final?) screen is the reservation confirmation where, in my experience, the amount always agrees with the amount listed on the second screen ($210.94 for MV).


----------



## rhonda

@CO skier , yep, fair enough: 2nd screen where the rate popped from $187.50 to $210.94 w/out itemization.


----------



## TUGBrian

currently refreshing the worldmark article on TUG.  

you worldmarkians want to give it a glance and let me know if any values/prices/etc need to be modified or if its all still accurate or close enough etc.

also, perhaps adding a section there about worldmark resale?










						Worldmark The Club Timeshare Overview & Guide
					

Worldmark the Club Timeshare point system Information and Guide for WorldmarktheClub owners



					tug2.net


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> currently refreshing the worldmark article on TUG.
> 
> you worldmarkians want to give it a glance and let me know if any values/prices/etc need to be modified or if its all still accurate or close enough etc.
> 
> also, perhaps adding a section there about worldmark resale?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worldmark The Club Timeshare Overview & Guide
> 
> 
> Worldmark the Club Timeshare point system Information and Guide for WorldmarktheClub owners
> 
> 
> 
> tug2.net




Thanks for updating this.  Here are a few notes I see:

1.  In the introduction, you mention the WM locations, starting with "Western United States," then naming lots of other places, ending with "among other locations."  Since you mention Florida and Illinois, did you want to specifically call out the other Eastern United States locations, too?  It seems to me that Louisiana, South Carolina, and Pennsylvania are enough of a specifically different WM place as to warrant a name mention as well.






2.  Noticed the word "housekeeping" is misspelled as "hoursekeeping" in this section:





Pretty sure WorldMark doesn't want us keeping horses in the units.  


3.  If it's intended to be complete, the roster of locations needs to be updated.  At a glance, I noticed WorldMark Estancia is missing from the Utah list. WorldMark Austin is missing from Texas. There may be others that are missing.  Vacation Internationale Royal Kuhio is not shown as a Hawaii resort for me.  (I'm a resale owner. Not sure if Developer-purchased accounts can see it.)


4.  "WorldMark" is misspelled as "WordLmark" in the header in this section:





Dave


----------



## sue1947

Remove the Vacation International resorts from the list.   WM used to have an arrangement with VI for access to some resorts, but that has ended.  
Find the current list of locations at https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/
   Everything in the drop down list under Choose a location, is included until you get to Asia/Pacific.  Anything below there is a separate entity as noted by the Club Wyndham prefix.


----------



## TUGBrian

will get these incorporated to the article, thank you!


----------



## samara64

Few more items:

The Alaska & all VI resorts are no longer there as @sue1947 stated.

2021 MF is as follows:

Account size                    Yearly MF
5,000                               $591.50
8,000  - 10,000                $951.12
18,000 - 20,000               $1,670.36
28,000 - 30,000               $2,389.60

Bonus time and all cash owner specials are 7.5 cent for 2021.

Guest Certificates are issued one for each 10K or a portion there of. These are non-refundable unlike the HKT or credits.

Each ownership gets a number of GCs on account anniversary as follows:

5K-10K gets 1GC
11K-20K gets 2GCs
etc...

Else it is $99 for each GC

Travelshare Current Ownership Tiers
Member:    7,000 – 29,999
Silver:   30,000 – 44,999
Diamond:  45,000 – 64,999
Platinum: 65,000 +

You do not get Travelshare if you buy resale. It does not affect the booking if you are targeting the Worldmark resorts.

The new website they are promoting is WorldmarkByWyndham.com


----------



## sue1947

samara64 said:


> Bonus time and all cash owner specials are 7.5 cent for 2021.



All the cash options below include housekeeping.  Note:  the per night minimum can make the actual cost much higher and more expensive.  
Bonus time and Inventory specials are at 7.5 cents/credit and an $80/night minimum cost.  
Monday Madness is 9 cents/credit or $80/night minimum cost.  
FAX is 13 or 15 cents per credit or $80/night minimum cost..

Monday Madness is offered on select resorts that changes each Monday.
FAX is a cash option for all resorts.  The rules here have changed recently and this is now less restrictive than it was.


----------



## TUGBrian

DaveNV said:


> Thanks for updating this.  Here are a few notes I see:
> 
> 1.  In the introduction, you mention the WM locations, starting with "Western United States," then naming lots of other places, ending with "among other locations."  Since you mention Florida and Illinois, did you want to specifically call out the other Eastern United States locations, too?  It seems to me that Louisiana, South Carolina, and Pennsylvania are enough of a specifically different WM place as to warrant a name mention as well.
> 
> View attachment 40756
> 
> 
> 2.  Noticed the word "housekeeping" is misspelled as "hoursekeeping" in this section:
> 
> View attachment 40755
> 
> Pretty sure WorldMark doesn't want us keeping horses in the units.
> 
> 
> 3.  If it's intended to be complete, the roster of locations needs to be updated.  At a glance, I noticed WorldMark Estancia is missing from the Utah list. WorldMark Austin is missing from Texas. There may be others that are missing.  Vacation Internationale Royal Kuhio is not shown as a Hawaii resort for me.  (I'm a resale owner. Not sure if Developer-purchased accounts can see it.)
> 
> 
> 4.  "WorldMark" is misspelled as "WordLmark" in the header in this section:
> 
> View attachment 40757
> 
> Dave



added these including worldmark austin (although dont have numbers for them to include).  i dont even find estancia in the TUG list?  it new?


----------



## TUGBrian

sue1947 said:


> Remove the Vacation International resorts from the list.   WM used to have an arrangement with VI for access to some resorts, but that has ended.
> Find the current list of locations at https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/
> Everything in the drop down list under Choose a location, is included until you get to Asia/Pacific.  Anything below there is a separate entity as noted by the Club Wyndham prefix.


removed the VI resorts


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> added these including worldmark austin (although dont have numbers for them to include).  i dont even find estancia in the TUG list?  it new?



WM Estancia was purpose-built a few years ago.  So it's been there maybe two or three years?  It's literally across the parking lot from WM St. George.

WM Estancia is all 3 and 4 bedroom units.  These are the credits required:





WM Austin:





Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

ok believe i have incorporated all the above suggestions and uploaded the current page.


----------



## TUGBrian

DaveNV said:


> WM Estancia was purpose-built a few years ago.  So it's been there maybe two or three years?  It's literally across the parking lot from WM St. George.
> 
> WM Estancia is all 3 and 4 bedroom units.  These are the credits required:
> 
> View attachment 40844
> 
> WM Austin:
> 
> View attachment 40845
> 
> Dave


ok ill add this tomorrow..getting sleeepyyyyy


----------



## sue1947

TUGBrian said:


> added these including worldmark austin (although dont have numbers for them to include).  i dont even find estancia in the TUG list?  it new?


Estancia is an add-on to the St George, Utah resort.  WM chose to break it out into it's own heading, probably to justify the high cost.  It was a big sales tool for the very pushy sales people at St George who could point across the parking lot and tell folks they needed lots more credits to afford those fancy schmancy units...

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/es/


----------



## CO skier

sue1947 said:


> Estancia is an add-on to the St George, Utah resort.


WM Estancia was added-on to the Estancia Resort across the street from WM St. George.  Although the check-in building is the same for both resorts, whether built across the street or across the state, WM Estancia is considered a separate resort from WM St. George.  Guests at the resorts, for example, may only use the pools associated with their resort (at least they are supposed to).



sue1947 said:


> It was a big sales tool for the very pushy sales people at St George who could point across the parking lot and tell folks they needed lots more credits to afford those fancy schmancy units...



I have been to at least four "owner updates" since WM Estancia broke ground.  Only the first presentation mentioned the new resort that was being built.  None of the presenters discussed the credits needed for the Estancia units, probably to avoid "sticker shock" compared to the credits needed at WM St. George.


----------



## geist1223

sue1947 said:


> Estancia is an add-on to the St George, Utah resort.  WM chose to break it out into it's own heading, probably to justify the high cost.  It was a big sales tool for the very pushy sales people at St George who could point across the parking lot and tell folks they needed lots more credits to afford those fancy schmancy units...


 We avoid all of these super pricy Presidential places. We consider it a waste of Points. We are perfectly happy with the average 2  Bedroom Worldmark. The 2 exceptions are Ocean Front Penthouse in Seaside Oregon and 2 Bedroom Penthouses in Victoria BC.


----------



## CO skier

geist1223 said:


> We avoid all of these super pricy Presidential places. We consider it a waste of Points. We are perfectly happy with the average 2  Bedroom Worldmark. The 2 exceptions are Ocean Front Penthouse in Seaside Oregon and 2 Bedroom Penthouses in Victoria BC.


Monday - Thursday nights are not too bad costwise.  The Presidential Casita units at WM Rocky Mt. Preserve are very popular.  Spent four nights in a 4 bedroom Casita during a ski vacation.  The private hot tub on the deck was like having our own million dollar mountain cabin.  My son likes to impress his friends when I arrange a few nights in the 3 BR Penthouse at WM Steamboat Springs.

The upscale units are a nice option for an occassional splurge.


----------



## geist1223

Nope even Sunday - Thursday is ridiculous for us. 

Rocky Mountain Preserve M - Th 4 Bedroom Presidential Casita 3550 Credits per night.
Rocky Mountain Preserve M - Th 2 Bedroom Delux 1250/1450 per night.

So if for some strange reason we are in a large group we can get 3 2 Bedroom Delux, sleep 18 people for about the same Credits.

Steamboat Springs M - Th 3 Bedroom Presidential 2650/3050 Credits per night.
Steamboat Springs M - Th 3 Bedroom 675/1300 Credits per night.

We do not care about impressing folks.


----------



## TUGBrian

added estancia and the austin points.


----------



## Eric B

1. Third paragraph misspelling of development:

Trendwest was purchased by Cendant in 2002. Trendwest Resorts, Inc. is now know as Wyndham Resort Development Corporation and does business under the brand WorldMark by Wyndham. As a subsidiary of Wyndham Vacation Ownership, Inc., Wyndham Resort *Developemnt *Corporation is headquartered in Orlando, Florida.

2. Discussion of vacation credit usage for red season is a bit repetitive:


*HIGH (RED) SEASON:* *One week minimum stay booked 10 months to 13 months* in advance with any day check-in available. *Red (High) season requires a seven-night minimum if booked more than 10 months in advance*.
Credit usage restrictions under the example vacation credit value chart repeat this info, too.

3. Vacation credit value chart lower left cell is missing the open parenthesis.

4. 2021 HK fees are listed below.  It might be worth adding a sentence that certain ownerships purchased prior to a given date are not subject to the housekeeping token system.

*The new 2021 housekeeping rates are:*

All Studios​$76All 1 Bedrooms​$102All 2 Bedrooms​$116All 3 Bedrooms​$127All 4 Bedrooms​$168

5. Bonus time has a minimum of $80 per night.

6. Under the Exchange Plus program, WorldMark allows owners (including resale owners) to deposit up to 4 non-WorldMark timeshare weeks per year in exchange for vacation credits per the chart below at a cost of $129 per week.  Each deposited week also generates 1 HK token and 1 Guest Certificate.


Exchange PlusUnit TypeRedWhiteBlueStudio4,0003,0002,0001 BR7,0005,0003,0002 BR8,0006,0004,0003+ BR9,0007,0005,000

7. There doesn't seem to be any discussion of guest certificates.  WorldMark owners receive one guest certificate for every partial 10,000 credits they own (i.e., 5,000-10,000 credits = 1 GC; 11,000-20,000 = 2 GCs, etc.) and additional GCs can be purchased for $99 online or $129 by phone.

8. Fractional ownerships of 4 weeks per year on a rotating basis were sold at WorldMark Seaside, Depoe Bay, and South Shore.  Owners of those fractionals have the option of depositing a week they won't be using themselves into WorldMark in exchange for credits based on the season and unit size similar to the Exchange Plus program.  Those ownerships retain those rights on resale.


----------



## Sandy VDH

sue1947 said:


> All the cash options below include housekeeping.  Note:  the per night minimum can make the actual cost much higher and more expensive.
> *Bonus time* and Inventory specials are at 7.5 cents/credit and an $80/night minimum cost.
> Monday Madness is 9 cents/credit or $80/night minimum cost.
> FAX is 13 or 15 cents per credit or $80/night minimum cost..
> 
> Monday Madness is offered on select resorts that changes each Monday.
> FAX is a cash option for all resorts.  The rules here have changed recently and this is now less restrictive than it was.



What is bonus time that is separate form IS or MM?  Is there another kind of bonus time?


UPDATED: Never mind I found my own answer to the question.   I have never seen this all the times I have been reading about WM.  Don't know how often it happens, but again a perk if you can use it.  

*WORLDMARK BONUS TIME:*
Bonus time was designed to encourage occupancy at times when there is low occupancy. Bonus Time begins 14 days before arrival for owner use and 5 days before arrive for guest use. Up to four consecutive nights may be booked at one time. The nights may be split between resorts, but this requires calling Vacation Planning to create the group reservation. The 2021 cost of the usage is 7.5 cents per credit ($80/night minimum) and includes housekeeping. Bonus Time is just that – a bonus; do not count on it.

Restrictions are:


Can only have one Bonus Time reservation at a time.
Can only book one weekend per quarter
Maximum stay four days.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Note that the current writeup that is linked in the first post on this thread, does not even mention Monday Madness.  Might be worthwhile to add that to the post.


----------



## barto

alwysonvac said:


> WorldMark Inventory
> 
> Total number of rooms by unit size at each resort
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/education/pdfs/WorldMark_Unit_Breakdown.pdf


Link now goes to the general member info page… anyone know of an updated link?
Thanks!


----------



## DaveNV

barto said:


> Link now goes to the general member info page… anyone know of an updated link?
> Thanks!



I just looked.  Doesn't seem to be there, ever since they "fixed" the website. 

Is there something specific you wanted to know?

Dave


----------



## CO skier

barto said:


> Link now goes to the general member info page… anyone know of an updated link?
> Thanks!


Try this link:



			https://worldmark.wyndhamdestinations.com/content/dam/wyndham/wyndham-vacation-clubs/worldmark/owner-guide/understanding-your-club/governing-documents/documents/031722-worldMark-unit-breakdown.pdf


----------



## alwysonvac

barto said:


> Link now goes to the general member info page… anyone know of an updated link?
> Thanks!


I saved a copy.  See pdf attachment


----------



## barto

CO skier said:


> Try this link:
> 
> 
> 
> https://worldmark.wyndhamdestinations.com/content/dam/wyndham/wyndham-vacation-clubs/worldmark/owner-guide/understanding-your-club/governing-documents/documents/031722-worldMark-unit-breakdown.pdf


Perfect… and so quick to get three responses!
Hoping to join the WM world soon, was curious about Victoria and Canmore in particular, so now I’m good - thanks all!


----------



## rocksteadyserg

Any idea if there is a unit break down for Club Wyndham? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

